# ορθοπαιδική ή ορθοπεδική; Σε αναζήτηση μιας συμβιβαστικής λύσης



## nickel (Mar 19, 2009)

Έχει χυθεί πολύ ψηφιακό μελάνι από τότε που οι ορθοπεδικοί αποφάσισαν να αλλάξουν τις ταμπέλες τους (αν και, όπως εύστοχα έχει πει ο φίλος μου ο Μπάμπης, δεν έχει δει κανένα γιατρό να γίνεται «γιατρός» — όλοι «ιατρός» έχουν στην ταμπέλα τους). Δεν τις άλλαξαν όλοι, όλες. Ο Μπουκάλας (στην παρουσίαση του βιβλίου του Σαραντάκου στον Ιανό) είχε αναφερθεί στο γείτονά του, που έχει μια παλιά ταμπέλα με «ΟΡΘΟΠΕΔΙΚΟΣ» στη μια πλευρά του κτιρίου, και μια πιο καινούργια με «ΟΡΘΟΠΑΙΔΙΚΟΣ» στην μπροστινή. Υπάρχει και η εκδοχή 40άκου, «ορθοπ*δικός», μόνο που δεν πιάνει ακόμα ολόσωστα ευρήματα στο Γκουγκλ.

Για να μη χύσω περισσότερο μελάνι, θα περιοριστώ στην παρουσίαση του θέματος στο ΛΝΕΓ, που είναι σύντομη, σαφής και ακριβής.

*ορθοπαιδική ή ορθοπεδική;* Τον όρο *ορθοπαιδική* έπλασε το 1741 ο Γάλλος γιατρός Nicolas Andry (1658-1742), καθηγητής στο Πανεπιστήμιο των Παρισίων, στο έργο του _Traité d'orthopédie ou l'art de prévenir et corriger dans les enfants les difformités du corps_ (_Πραγματεία περί ορθοπαιδίας ή προλήψεως και θεραπείας των σωματικών δυσπλασιών στα παιδιά_). Ας σημειωθεί ότι το γαλλικό _é_ αποδίδει το ελληνικό _αι_: _pédagogie = παιδαγωγική, pédiatrique = παιδιατρική, péderastie = παιδεραστία_ κ.ά. Το 1771 πλάστηκαν και οι όροι *orthopédique (ορθοπαιδικός)* και *orthopédiste (ορθοπαιδικός γιατρός)*. Όπως είναι φανερό, ο όρος πλάστηκε από τον Andry, για να δηλώσει τη διόρθωση σωματικών δυσπλασιών τού παιδιού: orthopédie < ορθο- + παιδ- + -ία. Όλο το έργο, άλλωστε, του Andry περιείχε γενικές οδηγίες και γνώσεις για «τροφούς» και «παιδαγωγούς». Κατ’ επέκτασιν, ο όρος χρησιμοποιήθηκε εν συνεχεία και για ενηλίκους. Η ετυμολογία αυτή είναι ευρύτερα αποδεκτή, γι' αυτό και στην Αγγλική ο όρος orthopaedics (από το orthopédie) τείνει να επικρατήσει. Πώς, όμως, προήλθε ο όρος *ορθοπεδική* με -ε-; Ο όρος αυτός οφείλεται σε παρετυμολογική σύνδεση τής λέξης είτε με το pes, pedis «πόδι» τής Λατινικής είτε με το ελληνικό *πέδη* (πβ. χειρο-πέδη, τροχο-πέδη), οπότε _ορθοπεδική_ είναι το «να ορθώνεις (τα οστά) με πέδες» (με δεσμά / επίδεση / επιδέσμους κ.τ.ό.). Άρα η ετυμολογικά (σύμφωνα με την προέλευση τής λέξης) ορθή γραφή είναι το _ορθοπαιδική_, όσο και αν η ορθοπαιδική δεν είναι μόνο για παιδιά. Σε αυτήν προσκρούει η γραφή που εσφαλμένα επικράτησε, το _ορθοπεδική_. Ορθότερος και από τους δύο όρους θα ήταν το *παιδορθωτική* ή, έστω, το *πεδορθωτική*. Όπως και ο σωστός όρος θα ήταν *οδοντορθωτική* και όχι _ορθοδοντική_!
Ως προς τον όρο *λογοπεδική*, που άρχισε να χρησιμοποιείται τελευταία αντί τού *λογοθεραπεία*, πρόκειται περί τερατογενέσεως, αφού σημαίνει «χρησιμοποιώ πέδες (“δεσμά”), για να θεραπεύσω τον λόγο»!​

Όσοι ξέραμε αγγλικά, γνωρίζαμε όλα αυτά τα χρόνια και το «λάθος», το οποίο εκτός από γνωστό ήταν και συγγνωστό, ίσως και εσκεμμένο, γιατί κανένας ορθοπεδικός δεν ήθελε να θεωρηθεί ότι δούλευε μόνο για παιδιά. Και, αν είναι να γίνει διόρθωση, γιατί δεν κάνανε μια γερή *λεξορθωτική* μια και καλή, αφού τα σκίσαν τα πτυχία και αλλάξανε τις κάρτες έτσι κι αλλιώς; (*Οστορθωτική*, ας πούμε...)

Γράφει ο Σαραντάκος:
Στο βιβλίο απέφυγα να γράψω για τους ορθοπαι/εδικούς διότι το κουτάκι περιέχει, όπως έχω γράψει με άλλη ευκαιρία, μαύρα σκουλήκια με νύχια γαμψά. Είναι θέμα που για άγνωστο λόγο προκαλεί οξυμένα πάθη, έχει διχάσει την Ελλάδα και σαν οπορτουνιστής που είμαι δεν ήθελα να χάσω το μισό αναγνωστικό κοινό μου, γιαυτό και δεν το έβαλα στο βιβλίο. Πάντως, θα αναφερθώ στο θέμα στις επόμενες μέρες με αφορμή κάτι άλλο. Δεν είναι μόνο μπαμπινιωτική χειρ, Μαρία. Ο σύλλογος ορθοπ*δικών ζήτησε γνωμοδότηση από τρεις: Μπαμπινιώτη, Χριστίδη, Πετρούνια, και οι δύο πρώτοι πρόκριναν το “αι”. Εγώ, τιμώντας τη μνήμη του Χριστίδη, γράφω “αι” ή μάλλον θα έγραφα “αι” αν χρειαζόταν ποτέ να γράψω τη λέξη ουδέτερα. Όταν αναφέρομαι στη διαμάχη, μ’αρέσει να βάζω και αστερίσκο.​
Και τώρα τι θα κάνουμε δηλαδή; Αν δεν θέλουμε να τα χαλάσουμε με τη μια ή με την άλλη μερίδα, θα γράφουμε _ορθοπαι/εδικός_ ή _ορθοπ*δικός_;

Η δική μου πρόταση είναι να γράφουμε (και να προφέρουμε) *ορθοπαϊδικός*. :inno:
Θα ξεκολλήσουμε από τα παιδιά και θα κρατήσουμε την εικόνα.

Με την ευκαιρία: _φυσικοθεραπευτής_ και _αθλητίατρος_. Αυτά τα έχουμε εμπεδώσει, εντάξει; Και το _φακελάκι_ με ένα λάμδα.


----------



## Zazula (Mar 19, 2009)

nickel said:


> Ως προς τον όρο *λογοπεδική*, που άρχισε να χρησιμοποιείται τελευταία αντί τού *λογοθεραπεία*, πρόκειται περί τερατογενέσεως, αφού σημαίνει «χρησιμοποιώ πέδες (“δεσμά”), για να θεραπεύσω τον λόγο»!


Εδώ πάντως το παιχνίδι ο κ. Μπαμπινιώτης φαίνεται να το έχει χάσει. Η προηγούμενη εβδομάδα ήταν αφιερωμένη στη λογοθεραπεία και, διαβάζοντας σχετικά δημοσιεύματα, διαπίστωσα ότι ο όρος έχει διαδοθεί πολύ (υπάρχει και Πανελλήνιος Σύλλογος Λογοπεδικών): http://www.google.com/search?q=λογο...-us&ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8&startIndex=&startPage=1


----------



## nickel (Mar 19, 2009)

Ο καθηγητής Μπαμπινιώτης τα έγραφε αυτά ήδη το 1996, στη γνώμη προς τους οστορθωτικούς (οι τρεις γνώμες στο συνημμένο). Στο ΛΚΝ η logopédie είναι _λογοπαιδεία_. Στο ΛΝΕΓ ο logopède είναι _λογοπαιδικός_.

Αλλά ας το δούμε το θέμα πιο χαλαρά: η οστορθωτική δεν έχει να κάνει ούτε με τα παιδιά ούτε με τις πέδες ούτε με τα pedes. Οπότε ας το γράφουμε ο καθένας όπως θέλει, _ορθοπεδική_ ή _ορθοπαιδική_, χωρίς να σκεφτόμαστε την προέλευση, όπως οι Αγγλοσάξονες γράφουν _orthopedics_ ή _orthopaedics_ χωρίς να νοιάζονται για την ετυμολογία. Είμαστε λιγότερο δημοκρατικοί από τους Αγγλοσάξονες;


Όταν τελειώσουμε με τα ιατρικά, μπορούμε να επανέλθουμε στο πολύ πιο ζουμερό ερώτημα: _βατοπεδινός_ ή _βατοπαιδικός_;


----------



## LostVerse (Mar 28, 2010)

Παλαιότερα είχα πέσει σε ένα εκτεταμένο άρθρο του Κώστα Πνευματικού για το θέμα αυτό με αρκετές πηγές.

Παραθέτω τον σχετικό σύνδεσμο: http://www.pneuma.gr/downloads/orthopedics.htm

Και σχετική κριτική: http://www.pneuma.gr/critics_all.htm

Μέχρι σήμερα συναντάω και τις δυο γραφές, και από όσους έχω ρωτήσει κανείς δεν είναι σίγουρος για την ετυμολογία. Ακόμα και οι ίδιοι οι γιατροί, παρόλο που υποστηρίζουν την μια ή την άλλη εκδοχή, δεν μπορούν να πουν με σιγουριά την προέλευση της.


----------



## nickel (Mar 30, 2010)

LostVerse said:


> Μέχρι σήμερα συναντάω και τις δυο γραφές, και από όσους έχω ρωτήσει κανείς δεν είναι σίγουρος για την ετυμολογία. Ακόμα και οι ίδιοι οι γιατροί, παρόλο που υποστηρίζουν την μια ή την άλλη εκδοχή, δεν μπορούν να πουν με σιγουριά την προέλευση της.



Δεν υπάρχει καμιά αμφιβολία ως προς την ετυμολογία της λέξης. Θα μπορούσε να επιχειρηματολογήσει κανείς ως προς τη σκοπιμότητα της αλλαγής. Στο Orthopaedics.pdf που έχω πιο πάνω, δύο από τους τρεις γλωσσολόγους δεν παίρνουν σαφή θέση υπέρ της μιας ή της άλλης άποψης. Και ο Βασίλειος Αργυρόπουλος, στη σελίδα http://vasargyr.blogspot.com/2008/05/27.html, γράφει:
Εφόσον είναι δεδομένο ότι συνδέεται ετυμολογικά με το _παιδίον_, η λέξη θα μπορούσε να γραφεί από όλους με -_ε_-, μόνο αν συμφωνούσαμε να ακολουθήσουμε στη γραφή της το κριτήριο της χρήσης (αυτό που υπαγορεύει να γράφουμε _αγόρι_ και όχι _αγώρι_, μολονότι ανάγεται στο αρχ. _ἄωρος_) ή το κριτήριο της παρετυμολογικής γραφής (αυτό που οδηγεί στη γρ. _πολυθρόνα_ αντί _πολιθρόνα_, από παρετυμολογική σύνδεση με τα _πολύς_ και _θρόνος_, ενώ η λέξη προέρχεται από το ιταλ. _poltrona_).

Το γεγονός είναι ότι, καλώς ή κακώς, η ΕΕΧΟΤ γράφεται πια: «Ελληνική Εταιρεία Χειρουργικής Ορθοπαιδικής και Τραυματολογίας».


----------



## LostVerse (Mar 30, 2010)

Αν είναι κάτι που έχω μάθει από την γλωσσολογία, είναι ότι λίγα πράγματα είναι αναμφίβολα και τίποτα δεν είναι μόνιμο. Πάντως είναι εκνευριστικό που δεν υπάρχει μια κοινή γραμμή. Οι μισοί γιατροί έχουν ταμπέλες με -αι και οι άλλοι μισοί με -ε. Μόνο το φακελάκι είναι κοινός παρονομαστής...


----------



## Zazula (Mar 25, 2012)

Μέχρι να καταλήξουμε στην ορθογραφία, πάρτ' ένα βιντεάκι:


----------



## Thanasis_P (Mar 25, 2012)

Παρετυμολογώντας τη λέξη, πίστευα ότι προέρχεται από το "ορθός + πέδη" και έγραφα ορθοπεδικός. Μαθαίνοντας την ετυμολογία, πήγα να γράψω ορθοπαιδικός αλλά δε μου "έβγαινε". Όντας οπτικός τύπος, καθώς το είχα συνηθίσει μου φαινόταν παράδοξο (κάτι ανάλογο με την πολυθρόνα, που τώρα μαθαίνω την καταγωγή της λέξης). 
Παραξενεύτηκα που δεν προτάθηκε κάποιος όρος όπως "οστεολόγος/οστεολογία" και καθιερώθηκε αυτός. 

Είναι ενδιαφέρον να δούμε αν μπορούμε να το θεωρήσουμε ως αντιδάνειο και να το γράψουμε με την απλούστερη γραφή, αν και ο Μπαμπινιώτης διατυπώνει κάποιες ενστάσεις (στυλό, μοτοσυκλέτα). Εξάλλου τη μετατροπή του -αι- σε -ε- την έχουν ήδη πραγματοποιήσει οι Γάλλοι. Θα ήθελα την άποψή σας για την τελευταία σκέψη, αν στέκεται δηλαδή σαν επιχείρημα για τους γράφοντες με *-ε-*.


----------



## Zazula (Mar 25, 2012)

Η ουσία είναι ότι και το ΛΚΝ και το ΛΝΕΓ δέχονται τους δύο τύπους (_ορθοπεδικός / ορθοπαιδικός_) ως ισότιμους.


----------



## Thanasis_P (Mar 25, 2012)

Zazula said:


> Η ουσία είναι ότι και το ΛΚΝ και το ΛΝΕΓ δέχονται τους δύο τύπους (_ορθοπεδικός / ορθοπαιδικός_) ως ισότιμους.



Αυτός υποθέτω είναι κι ένας από τους λόγους που ο *nickel *άνοιξε το νήμα. Κάτι τέτοιες ισοτιμίες δίνουν αφορμές για συζήτηση. Η αποδοχή της ισοτιμίας νομίζω ότι δεν είναι λύση στο "πρόβλημα".


----------



## Zazula (Mar 25, 2012)

Προσωπικά πιστεύω ακριβώς το αντίθετο: Η ανοχή σε παράλληλους τύπους είναι το κλειδί για να πάψουμε επιτέλους ν' ασχολούμαστε με δευτερεύοντα και ν' αρχίσουμε να επικεντρωνόμαστε σε πιο ουσιώδη. Άσε που οι παράλληλοι τύποι εξουδετερώνουν μια και καλή τη στείρα λαθολογομανία και τον γλωσσικό δογματισμό που εστιάζει στην «ορθή ορθογράφηση» και τη λαθοθηρία. Παράδειγμα ζεύγους παράλληλων τύπων, το οποίο επίσης γίνεται ισότιμα αποδεκτό από ΛΚΝ & ΛΝΕΓ: _ζωοφόρος _& _ζωφόρος_. :)


----------



## Thanasis_P (Mar 25, 2012)

Δε διαφωνώ ότι χρειάζεται να ανεχόμαστε παράλληλους τύπους. Ειδικά από τότε που είδα πόσες λέξεις (πρέπει να) γράφονται με διαφορετικό τρόπο από τον συμβατικό (χωρίς να υπολογίσω μονολεκτικούς τύπους, τελικά ν κλπ), αποδέχτηκα αυτή την κατάσταση και δε θα διόρθωνα ποτέ ένα "οξείδιο" σε "οξίδιο" ή "ροδάκινο" σε "ρωδάκινο". 
Αλλά πιστεύω ότι σ' αυτή τη σελίδα γίνεται πολύ ενδιαφέρουσα συζήτηση και για τέτοιους δευτερεύοντες κόμβους, όποτε τουλάχιστο το καλεί το νήμα.


----------



## dharvatis (Mar 25, 2012)

Εδώ θα διαφωνήσω οριζοντίως και καθέτως, γιατί αφενός η ορθογραφία συχνά μεταδίδει πληροφορία, οπότε καλό είναι να τηρείται (καλά, στη δική μας περίπτωση η πληροφορία δεν έχει πια αξία αλλά ο κανόνας ισχύει), αφεδύο γιατί δεν συμφωνώ καθόλου με την άποψη που λέει ότι επειδή κάποιος κάποτε έκανε ένα λάθος και αργότερα τον μιμήθηκαν πολλοί, θα πρέπει σήμερα να το δεχτούμε ως σωστό, και αφετρία γιατί ούτε εσύ το πιστεύεις αυτό που λες: θα έγραφες ποτέ στο ίδιο κείμενο και τους δύο τύπους ανακατεμένους; στην ίδια πρόταση; Αν διόρθωνες το κείμενο κάποιου άλλου που το έκανε, δεν θα του έλεγες "Διάλεξε ένα και κράτα το"; Άρα, τι σόι ανοχή _equal but separate_ είναι αυτή;   
ΥΓ: αυτά πάνε στο post του Ζαζ παραπάνω. Έχω κι ένα "αφετέσσερα", που αφορά στον μπελά του μεταφραστή που του ζητάνε να μεταφράσει σκόρπιες φράσεις και μετά ανακαλύπτει ότι τις έχουν κολλήσει σε κείμενο που χρησιμοποιεί τον άλλο τύπο από αυτόν που διάλεξε ο ίδιος, αλλά δεν είναι τόσο ισχυρό επιχείρημα οπότε δεν θα το αναφέρω :-D


----------



## Zazula (Mar 25, 2012)

Dharvatis, το θέμα που αναδεικνύεις είναι διαφορετικό: Τα κείμενα απαιτούν εσωτερική συνέπεια (δλδ ένας τύπος σε περιπτώσεις διτυπίας) και κατά κανόνα ένας επαγγελματίας προσαρμόζεται στις επιταγές (σχετικά με προτιμώμενους τύπους κττ) που υπαγορεύει ο εκάστοτε οδηγός στιλ.


----------



## daeman (Mar 25, 2012)

Εδώ θα διαφωνήσω εγώ οριζόντια και κάθετα*, διότι αφενός για να μεταδώσει η μία ορθογραφία τη μία πληροφορία, πρέπει πρώτα να έχουμε καταλήξει και συμφωνήσει σ' αυτή τη μία πληροφορία που θα μεταδώσει, αφεδεύτερου (γενική, γιατί διάκριση στο ένα μόνο; ) διότι συχνά, όταν τα ζαλίζουν πάρα πολύ και δεν καταλήγουν οι αρμόδιοι** - μία έτσι, την άλλη γιουβέτσι, την τρίτη κοκορέτσι - ο απλός χρήστης της γλώσσας πολλές φορές σιχτιρίζει, οπότε το ορθό επιχείρημα της ορθογραφικής πληροφορίας αρχίζει να χάνει σιγά σιγά τα ερείσματά του στον πολύ κόσμο, αποκόβεται από τη ζωντανή γλώσσα και κινδυνεύει να γίνει σπορ για αραχνιασμένα γραφεία - άσε που έτσι γενικεύεται και η αδιαφορία για την ορθογραφία («εδώ δεν τα βρίσκουν αυτοί που έπρεπε να ξέρουν, εμένα θα κατηγορήσουν;», λέει ο Μήτσος ) - και αφετρίτου άλλο δέχομαι κι ανέχομαι εναλλακτικούς τύπους γενικώς κι άλλο στο ίδιο κείμενο. Equal but separate.

*Καλά, όχι κάθετα και οριζόντια. Κουβέντα κάνουμε, Δημήτρη, κι αυτή τη στιγμή έχω μια κλίση προς τα πίσω.  

**Ναι, η επιστήμη προχωράει (ή προχωρεί), ανακαλύπτει σφάλματα του παρελθόντος και τα διορθώνει. Ενώ ο επιστήμονας όμως (πρέπει να) είναι υποψιασμένος κι εκπαιδευμένος να αντιμετωπίζει το χάος της ανθρώπινης άγνοιας, ο απλός χρήστης δεν θέλει καν να σκέφτεται ότι υπάρχει αυτό το χάος κι όταν το αντικρίζει αποδιοργανώνεται.


----------



## Hellegennes (Mar 25, 2012)

Βασικά υπάρχει ένα πολύ καλό επιχείρημα κατά του "ορθοπαιδικού": δεν έχει απολύτως καμμιά λογική ούτε από άποψη έννοιας ούτε από άποψη μορφολογίας στα ελληνικά. Είναι σαν να λέω "καταστρώνω τα σεντόνια = στρώνω υπερβολικά πολύ τα σεντόνια". Επειδή ένας γιατρός με πασαλειμματική γνώση ελληνικών, έφτιαξε κάποτε έναν όρο, πρέπει να τον τηρήσουμε με ορθογραφική ευλάβεια; Η παρετυμολογία είναι σαφέστατα πιο λογική


----------



## dharvatis (Mar 26, 2012)

Λοιπόν δαιμάνε, (ξαναματα)αφενός, στο παράδειγμά μας, η πληροφορία είναι η γνωστή: ονομάστηκε _ορθοπαιδική_ γιατί οι πρώτες εφαρμογές της αφορούν σε δι*όρθ*ωση ανατομικών προβλημάτων σε παιδιά. Σήμερα βέβαια δεν ισχύει αυτό για την επιστήμη, αλλά για την ορθογραφική πληροφορία δεν υπάρχει αμφιβολία.
Αφεδύο (δεν φταίω εγώ, έτσι μου το είπαν!), και μάλιστα αφεδυοάλφα, αυτό που λες ισχύει μεν, αλλά μόνο για την περίοδο που γίνεται η συζήτηση - αφού καταλήξουν οι αρμόδιοι, οι επόμενες γενιές θα τα βρουν έτοιμα και θα πιάσουν τα σοβαρότερα ζητήματα που λέει ο Ζαζ. Αφεδυοβήτα, εγώ νομίζω ότι τέτοιες συζητήσεις μπορεί και να διεγείρουν το ενδιαφέρον του κόσμου για την ορθογραφία και την ετυμολογία, άρα μάλλον θετικά λειτουργούν. 
Στο αφετρία υποχωρώ και δεν επιμένω, αλλά εξακολουθούν να με φοβίζουν τα πρακτικά προβλήματα που είπα.

@Helle: Εδώ κι αν διαφωνώ πάνω κάτω και πλαγίως! Πρώτα πρώτα το παράδειγμα: τι σχέση έχει το "καταστρώνω" με την "ορθοπαιδική"; Μετά, με τη δημιουργία του όρου: όλοι οι ελληνογενείς επιστημονικοί όροι έτσι δημιουργήθηκαν, γιατί κολλάμε στην ορθοπαιδική; Αφετρία (χα!), ποια η λογική της παρετυμολογίας (που είναι εξ ορισμού παράλογη); Το "ορθή πέδηση" είναι πιο λογικό από το "ορθό παιδί";!; From where until where? :cheek:


----------



## Hellegennes (Mar 26, 2012)

Το _καταστρώνω_ είναι ένα ράντομ παράδειγμα όπου η χρήση της λέξης είναι τελείως λάθος από εννοιολογική άποψη (παρότι σαφέστατα είναι σωστό μορφολογικά, σε αντίθεση με την "ορθοπαιδική"). Η διόρθωση/ανόρθωση πέδησης είναι πολύ πιο λογικό πράγμα από την ανόρθωση παιδιού. Αν υπήρχε λέξη "ορθοπαιδική", στα ελληνικά, θα σήμαινε την σωστή ανατροφή. Παρεμπιπτόντως, ρήμα ορθοποδώ υπάρχει και σημαίνει το αναμενόμενο.


----------



## dharvatis (Mar 26, 2012)

Hellegennes said:


> Η διόρθωση/ανόρθωση πέδησης είναι πολύ πιο λογικό πράγμα από την ανόρθωση παιδιού.



πέδηση: η επιβράδυνση ή το σταμάτημα της κίνησης τροχού οχήματος, που επιτυγχάνεται με τη βοήθεια πέδης. (ΛΝΕΓ)
Would you like to rethink that statement?


----------



## Zazula (Mar 26, 2012)

Περισσότερο πιθανή από την παρετυμολογική σύνδεση με τη λ. _πέδη_ θεωρώ την (παρετυμολογική, πάντα) σύνδεση με το λατ. ped, pedis "πόδι". Το ίδιο λατινικό βρίσκεται πίσω από λέξεις όπως _πεντάλ _κ. _πεντικιούρ _αλλά, το κυριότερο, είναι και πολύ κοντά στο ΠΙΕ ped- που έχει δώσει δεκάδες ελληνικές λέξεις (_πεδίο_, _πέδιλο_, _πόδι _κλπ).


----------



## Dimi (Mar 26, 2012)

Το 1999, με απόφαση της Γενικής Συνέλευσης της Ε.Ε.Χ.Ο.Τ. (Ελληνική Εταιρία Χειρουργικής Ορθοπαιδικής & Τραυματολογίας) αποφασίστηκε η επίσημη υιοθέτηση της αναγραφής της λέξης με άλφα-γιώτα (ορθοπαιδική)


----------



## nickel (Mar 26, 2012)

Το είχα αναφέρει κι εγώ έμμεσα στο #5, περίπου όπως είχα πει προ ημερών για τις start-ups ότι αυτοπροσδιορίστηκαν, αποφάσισαν ότι θέλουν να τις λέμε «νεοφυείς». 

Από την άλλη, επειδή η μη τήρηση αυτών των αποφάσεων δεν επισύρει κυρώσεις, δεν αποκλείουμε το ενδεχόμενο να συνεχίσουν κάποιοι να γράφουν _ορθοπεδική_ και _Γουδί_, με την ελπίδα να ανατρέψουν κάποτε τις μόδες των καιρών.
:inno:


----------



## Zazula (Mar 26, 2012)

Μα και οι χειρουργοί αυτοπροσδιορίζονται με το οξύτονο _χειρουργός_, οι δε χημικοί προτιμούν το παροξύτονο _φωσφόρος_ — αλλά οι προτιμήσεις ούτε των μεν ούτε των δε έχουν εξοβελίσει από τη χρήση τα _χειρούργος _και _φώσφορος_.


----------



## Thanasis_P (Mar 26, 2012)

Γενικότερα πιστεύω ότι λέξεις των οποίων η ορθογραφία έχει "καθιερωθεί" δύσκολα θα αλλάξουν. Για να γίνει αυτό θα πρέπει να αλλαχτούν σε χιλιάδες βιβλία, όπου ο αναγνώστης τις συναντάει κάθε τοσο με τη συνηθισμένη τους μορφή. Εξάλλου αυτό δε θα μπορέσει να ποτέ να γίνει, τουλάχιστο σ' εκείνα της ελληνικής λογοτεχνίας, μια και οι συγγραφείς τους τις έγραψαν με τον πατροπαράδοτο τρόπο. 
Οι μόνες αλλαγές στη γλώσσα που μπορούν να "τρέξουν" είναι μερικοί κανόνες, που διδάσκονται στο σχολείο και προοδευτικά υιοθετούνται από τους υπόλοιπους, άντε και σε μερικές λέξεις που χρησιμοποιούνται καθημερινά. Λίγοι ασχολούνται με την ετυμολογία και αμφιβάλλω αν κάποιος βλέποντας μια γνωστή του λέξη γραμμένη διαφορετικά θα σπεύσει να συμβουλευτεί ένα λεξικό για να δει αν έχει αλλάξει η γραφή της.
Σχόλια και προβληματισμοί γίνονται περισσότερο σε κύκλους όπως ο δικός μας και λίγο ταράζουν τα νερά ακόμα και φιλολόγων.


----------



## sarant (Mar 26, 2012)

Τι εννοείς; Το φείδι, το ταξείδι, το ξαίρω, το μεγαλείτερος, το καλλίτερος, το συνειθίζω, το είνε, όλα αυτά άλλαξαν. Και βέβαια όλα τα τρένα κτλ. όσο κι αν οι παλιότερες ορθογραφίες διατηρούνται, σε βαθμό που ποικίλλει πολύ. Ή τα παραθετικά, όπου μόνο το νεώτερος επιμένει και όλα τα άλλα έχουν τραπεί σε -ότερος.


----------



## nickel (Mar 26, 2012)

Αυτό θα ήθελα να πω κι εγώ, Θανάση. Ακόμα κι αν διαπιστώνουμε ότι και νέοι ακόμα άνθρωποι επιμένουν σε _τραίνα_ ή _μπύρες_, αν βάλουμε κάτω τις αλλαγές που είδαμε (που είδα, αν θες) τα τελευταία σαράντα χρόνια, σκέφτομαι ότι είναι σχεδόν απίστευτο το πόσο ανώδυνα έγιναν. Σε μεγάλο βαθμό επειδή έχουν λογική.


----------



## Thanasis_P (Mar 26, 2012)

Πράγματι, έχω συναντήσει αυτούς τους τύπους, με ξένισαν, αλλά δεν κατηγόρησα τους γράψαντες για ανορθογραφία. Αυτές ωστόσο είναι λέξεις που συναντιούνται συχνά, πολλές υπόκεινται σε κανόνες και δε συναντιούνται ταυτόχρονα σε όλους τους Έλληνες συγγραφείς. Αναφέρομαι περισσότερο στη νεότερη λογοτεχνία, που έχει προσαρμοστεί στην αποδεκτή ορθογραφία.
Από την άλλη, ασφαλώς και θα γίνουν αλλαγές, αλλά δε νομίζω να υιοθετηθεί ταυτόχρονα όλο το "πακέτο" προτάσεων των ετυμολόγων.


----------



## Hellegennes (Mar 26, 2012)

Μιας που αναφέρθηκε, ξέρει κανείς να μου πει πότε το τραίνο και η μπύρα απλοποιήθηκαν; Εγώ έτσι τα διδάχθηκα και είμαι γεννημένος το '82.


----------



## Thanasis_P (Mar 26, 2012)

Αν θυμάμαι καλά, εγώ τα συνάντησα "επίσημα ορθογραφημένα" στη σχολική γραμματική του Τριανταφυλλίδη, περίπου το 1976, πριν από το μονοτονικό. Προφανώς οι προτάσεις υπήρχαν από πολύ παλιότερα, εγώ όμως έγραφα "τραίνο" μέχρι τότε, χωρίς να μου το διορθώνουν οι φιλόλογοι.


----------



## LostVerse (Apr 1, 2012)

Thanasis_P said:


> Δε διαφωνώ ότι χρειάζεται να ανεχόμαστε παράλληλους τύπους. Ειδικά από τότε που είδα πόσες λέξεις (πρέπει να) γράφονται με διαφορετικό τρόπο από τον συμβατικό (χωρίς να υπολογίσω μονολεκτικούς τύπους, τελικά ν κλπ), αποδέχτηκα αυτή την κατάσταση και δε θα διόρθωνα ποτέ ένα "οξείδιο" σε "οξίδιο" ή "ροδάκινο" σε "ρωδάκινο".



Δεν συμφωνώ μ' αυτήν την προσέγγιση, δεν θεωρώ ότι «ανέχεται» κανείς τίποτα, δηλαδή ότι ας πούμε κάνει χάρη στην ύπαρξη δυο παράλληλων τύπων. Η γλώσσα δεν ζητάει την γνώμη μας στην εξέλιξή της.


----------



## Thanasis_P (Apr 2, 2012)

LostVerse said:


> Δεν συμφωνώ μ' αυτήν την προσέγγιση, δεν θεωρώ ότι «ανέχεται» κανείς τίποτα, δηλαδή ότι ας πούμε κάνει χάρη στην ύπαρξη δυο παράλληλων τύπων. Η γλώσσα δεν ζητάει την γνώμη μας στην εξέλιξή της.



Η ανοχή υφίσταται με την έννοια του ότι ένας φιλόλογος δεν μπορεί να διορθώνει μια λέξη που βρίσκεται με διαφορετικό τρόπο γραμμένη σε δύο έγκριτα λεξικά, καθένα από τα οποία επιχειρηματολογεί για την ορθογραφία που υποστηρίζει. Εγώ μπορεί να έχω σήμερα υιοθετήσει τη γραφή "ορθοπαιδικός", αλλά δεν μπορώ να διορθώσω το "ορθοπεδικός" που γράφεται από πολλούς (αν όχι τους περισσότερους), καθώς το να γνωρίζει ο καθένας το ιστορικό κάθε λέξης είναι αδύνατο.


----------



## Zazula (Apr 22, 2012)

Σήμερα έμαθα πως υπάρχει και σχετικό βιβλίο: http://www.biblionet.gr/main.asp?page=showbook&bookid=127207.


----------



## daeman (Apr 22, 2012)

Επιστρατεύεται η αστρολογία και η μεταφυσική πλέον στο ζήτημα... :s


----------



## Hellegennes (Apr 22, 2012)

Αν δεν πρόκειται για βιβλίο τύπου "σας την έφερα", η άποψη του συγγραφέα βρίσκεται στον τίτλο.


----------



## Zazula (Oct 20, 2012)

Βέβαια, αφού η ορθοπαιδική ασχολείται —όπως φαίνεται κι από την ετυμολογία της— με τα παιδιά, είναι ή δεν είναι ν' απορεί κανείς που κρίνεται σκόπιμο να υπάρχει και κλάδος παιδορθοπαιδική; 

Αλλά, αν νομίζατε ότι το ζήτημα της ορθογράφησης της _ορθοπεδικής _είναι μείζον, για πάρτε μάτι το πόσοι συνδυασμοί κυκλοφορούν για την _παιδορθοπεδική_, να 'χετε να πορεύεστε! :twit:

παιδορθοπεδικός
παιδοορθοπεδικός
παιδο-ορθοπεδικός
παιδορθοπαιδικός
παιδοορθοπαιδικός
παιδο-ορθοπαιδικός


----------



## nickel (Oct 20, 2012)

Άντε μετά να ορθοποδήσει αυτή η χώρα! :)


----------



## bernardina (Oct 20, 2012)

Μόνο κανένα περδορθοπερδικός μη μας ξεφύγει. Καήκαμε!


----------



## Idom (Feb 28, 2013)

Εγώ, για να τρολάρω λίγο μέχρι να με διαγράψετε, θα πω ότι αυτή είναι μία μεγάλη ευκαιρία για τον επαναστατικό μεταρρυθμισμό να προωθήσει το λατινικό αλφάβητο:
Η λέξη να γράφεται ορθοπeδικός!

Idom


----------



## nickel (Feb 28, 2013)

Μα αν είναι να πιάσουμε το λατινικό αλφάβητο, έχουμε το θείο *ορθοπæδικός*.


----------



## Idom (Feb 28, 2013)

Nickel, υποκλίνομαι!

(τέτοια τάπα είχα να φάω από το προπέρσινο kalokærium!!!)
))

Idom


----------



## dharvatis (Feb 28, 2013)

Idom said:


> Nickel, υποκλίνομαι!
> 
> (τέτοια τάπα είχα να φάω από το προπέρσινο kalokærium!!!)
> ))
> ...



:lol: :lol: :lol:!


----------



## nickel (Jan 28, 2014)

Λησμόνησα να βάλω σύνδεσμο στο χτεσινό του Σαραντάκου με τίτλο «Ορθοπεδικός ή ορθοπαιδικός;» (ίσως γιατί σήμερα κατάφερα να τελειώσω το διάβασμα  ).

Νιώθω τον πειρασμό να βάλω στις Λεξιπλασίες τον όρο *ορθοπαιδεία*.


----------



## Zazula (May 30, 2014)

Πάντως λόγω του νέου αρκτικολέξου ΠΕΔΥ (= Πρωτοβάθμιο Εθνικό Δίκτυο Υγείας), υποθέτω ότι *ορθοΠΕΔΥκή *είναι η τήρηση ορθών πρακτικών στο πλαίσιο του ΠΕΔΥ — ή μήπως παλιμΠΕΔΥζω;


----------



## nickel (May 30, 2014)

ΑυτοΠΕΔΥκλώνεσαι μάλλον.


----------



## Zazula (May 10, 2015)

nickel said:


> Ως προς τον όρο *λογοπεδική*, που άρχισε να χρησιμοποιείται τελευταία αντί τού *λογοθεραπεία*, πρόκειται περί τερατογενέσεως, αφού σημαίνει «χρησιμοποιώ πέδες (“δεσμά”), για να θεραπεύσω τον λόγο»!





Zazula said:


> Εδώ πάντως το παιχνίδι ο κ. Μπαμπινιώτης φαίνεται να το έχει χάσει. Η προηγούμενη εβδομάδα ήταν αφιερωμένη στη λογοθεραπεία και, διαβάζοντας σχετικά δημοσιεύματα, διαπίστωσα ότι ο όρος έχει διαδοθεί πολύ (υπάρχει και Πανελλήνιος Σύλλογος Λογοπεδικών): http://www.google.com/search?q=λογο...-us&ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8&startIndex=&startPage=1





nickel said:


> Ο καθηγητής Μπαμπινιώτης τα έγραφε αυτά ήδη το 1996, στη γνώμη προς τους οστορθωτικούς (οι τρεις γνώμες στο συνημμένο). Στο ΛΚΝ η logopédie είναι _λογοπαιδεία_. Στο ΛΝΕΓ ο logopède είναι _λογοπαιδικός_. Αλλά ας το δούμε το θέμα πιο χαλαρά: η οστορθωτική δεν έχει να κάνει ούτε με τα παιδιά ούτε με τις πέδες ούτε με τα pedes. Οπότε ας το γράφουμε ο καθένας όπως θέλει, _ορθοπεδική_ ή _ορθοπαιδική_, χωρίς να σκεφτόμαστε την προέλευση, όπως οι Αγγλοσάξονες γράφουν _orthopedics_ ή _orthopaedics_ χωρίς να νοιάζονται για την ετυμολογία. Είμαστε λιγότερο δημοκρατικοί από τους Αγγλοσάξονες;


Να προσθέσω ότι στο ΧΛΝΓ έχουμε λήμματα *λογοπαιδεία*, *λογοπεδική *& *λογοπεδικός *(ουσ.-επίθ.).

Σχετική αλληλογραφία με τον σύλλογο υπάρχει στο Ορόγραμμα 131: http://www.eleto.gr/download/Orogramma/Or131_V07.pdf η οποία και καταλήγει στο ότι «παρ’ όλο που [...] ο όρος *λογοπαιδαγωγός *είναι εμφανώς καταλληλότερος από τον όρο *λογοπεδικός*, αφού το ζήτημα δεν απασχολεί καθόλου τους φέροντες το όνομα αυτό ειδικούς —όπως προκύπτει από την επιστολή τους— η ΕΛΕΤΟ (το θέμα συζητήθηκε στο ΓΕΣΥ) δεν προτείνει αυτό να αλλάξει».


----------



## AoratiMelani (Sep 24, 2018)

Να κάποιος που θέλει να τους έχει όλους ευχαριστημένους (ή όλους δυσαρεστημένους).
Ίσως η μόνη λύση τελικά είναι να επιλέξεις άλλη ιατρική ειδικότητα.


----------

